# January "To Do" Lists



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

A new year! I always feel like a brand new slate in the new year. Time to start fresh, clean, bright, etc. What will we do in our gardens this year? What will we improve on our homesteads? What will we do to improve ourselves? Well, THAT is a question for another forum most likely. Here's where we put down, for all to see, what we're doing for our places this month 

Here's my list (and I reserve the right to alter it  ) for January:

1. Finish December's "to do" list. <run, duck, hide>

2. Plan the gardens for the coming year.

3. Clean the upholstery on my new-to-me loveseat and my old office chair.

4. Gather tax papers/receipts for my tax guy.

5. Declutter my office and set up a sewing space in there.

6. Plan and prepare for two of my sons' birthdays.

7. We're researching sheep breeds as we'd like to add sheep to the homestead this year. Right now I'm leaning toward Dorsets, so I need to order a raw Dorset fleece to see how it works up for spinning.

8. Build new chicken fence.

9. Christmas decorations put away.


That's all I can think of presently for me. I may add to this as my plans become more concrete. 

Happy New Year to all!

:bouncy: :happy: :clap: :happy: :bouncy:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is my list....

1-Get Maggie signed up and attending 4H
2-Begin spinning lessons
3-Sign Maggie up for knitting lessons
4-Create a chore/allowance chart for Miles and Maggie
5-Find a good housekeeper
6-Get my car serviced
7-Organize fall and Christmas decorations in attic (get out of Lee's shed)
8-Move old refrigerator out of garage and replace with the newer one we bought at a yard sale
9-Finish pruning roses and flowers

Ongoing...
keep up on laundry
plan and correct homeschool lessons daily and don't fall behind
follow through with chore/allowance chart


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh this is good motivation....

1. take down all Christmas decorations, and organize them into their correct boxes.

2. Clean the house throughly for apprasial walkthrough

3. repot tall plants

4. steam clean back room and wax floor

5. WORK ON SOCKS!!

6. clean up outside flower beds

7. organize fabric stash

that should be good for the month!!!!!
Alice in virginia


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm off to a good start. Yesterday I went out and trimmed one of the goat's feet. I mean, of course, that I trimmed all four feet of one of my goats. LOL. I could only do one because by the time I'd finished with him, my hands were numb from the cold. Today I'm going out to do one more goat. At this rate I should be finished by mid-week as I only have five goats.

Today I finished taking down my Christmas decorations. All that remains are my outdoor decorations, which I will leave up until mid-month or until the neighbors start taking theirs down 

Why is the house always so messy and dusty after the decorations come down? I cleaned well before I put them up and now my house needs deep-cleaned again?!!! 

Tomorrow's my birthday so I'll be taking the day off from productivity and efficiency.  My husband's taking me out to lunch and then shopping at the antique store/flea market. Love it!

Fellini123, when you say "work on socks" do you mean knit or crochet?

Shanzone2001, I'm also a homeschooler  I'm working on my consistency, too. My new strategy is to do some subjects some days and other subjects on different days. It's too time consuming to switch from all the subjects every day. I feel that it's better for our family to spend a couple of hours really getting into Science one day and History the next. It seems to flow better for us.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy New Year, everyone! Time for a new list already.  Well, let's see - here's my "rough draft" for the month - like Red Tartan, I reserve the right to amend, delete, add, etc, throughout the month. 

1. Empty out the shed, brace it again, and finish it properly this month. This is a priority, as it's been on my list for months now. After it's done, refill it with hay.

2. Gather all my tax deductible receipts and file my income tax return by the end of the month (sooner, if I get my W-2 early).

3. File ALL the spare paperwork floating around here so I can start fresh this year, and file current paperwork at least weekly.

4. Put filled Christmas totes back into storage room and rearrange/inventory that room again.

5. Buy proper sized files and new handles for wood cutting tools, fix splitting maul and extra ax, sharpen all saw chains, and cut lots more wood for the stove. *bought the file and handles yesterday, sharpened the chains, yesterday, am working on getting the handles replaced on the maul and ax today*

6. Do the monthly deep-cleaning on each room of the house - keep up with the day to day stuff while I'm at it.

7. Plan for dd's 18th BD on the 14th - and set up the "house rules" for what is expected of her as a "adult housemate". Continue working with her on homeschooling and learning to drive. Mail the form to the state so her child support keeps coming while she is still a highschooler.

8. Continue to try to get the extra goats sold and continue nursing my sick "house goat" back to health so she can eventually move back out to the barn (and I can have my utility room back).

9. Make dd finish cleaning out the barn (2 1/2 stalls to go) - must be done this month!

10. Learn to knit, keep working on crocheting.

11. Lose 2.5# this month and exercise more.

That's enough for one month, I think. I'm sure I'll add other things as I think of them, or if I do something list-worthy, I'll add it to my list for the pleasure of checking it off, lol!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> Here is my list....
> 
> 1-Get Maggie signed up and attending 4H
> 2-Begin spinning lessons
> ...



OK, I have finished a few......


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I've hit a snag in my plans. We are experiencing a terrible cold snap right now. I can only bear to be outside long enough to feed and water the animals so I haven't done any goats past that first one. If I could keep the barn door shut while I work, I could get it done. My barn doesn't have its windows yet and there's no electricity out there. I've decided to buy a lantern as this cold snap shows no sign of breaking anytime soon  and the goats' feet really do need trimmed.

I have placed a bid on a raw Dorset fleece on eBay. So I'm a little closer to getting that one done... Anyone know where I can get some hand carders cheaply?


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to join in if I may.
1 - Take down and store all Christmas. (It's down, but some of it needs to be stored properly.
2 - Transfer my sewing stuff from my bedroom to the one my son vacated late October.
3 - Clean and organize the garage.
4 - Read up on container gardening.
5 - Get the curtains for my livingroom finished and hung.
6 - Finish at least 2 of my sewing projects.
7 - Deep clean the rooms upstairs.
8 - get my daughter to cleaned and organize her room.
9 - Start Water Aerobics again.
10 - Get back to my walking routine.
11 - learn to crochet


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I am making progress on the barn - dd hauled a lot out of the stall and I took another 10 wheelbarrow loads out tonight. One stall nearly empty, 2 to go. Also cut more kindling and split more wood today, and I'm working on deep cleaning my bedroom. I have a long way to go to finish all of my list, but I'm plugging away at it.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll join in. Maybe it will help me get stuff done.

Put away Christmas decorations in storage area
put extra jars in boxes and put in shed
clean up/ neaten up family room
finish moving stuff out of our other house/ taking stuff to consignment shop or thrift store
Hang sons compound bow and husbands compound and cross bow to get them off the floor/table/ or where ever they land at the moment.
get DH to get his gun stuff out of the floor and where ever he wants it so i stop tripping over it!
hang pictures
make a corner shelf for the tv, dvd player and sat. box.
keep up with house work and laundry (not doing to bad, just need to keep it going.

I have to get this done before or after work, 6:30 --- 5:00 m-f or on weekends. yuck!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

My January list:

1) Keep the kitchen countertop clear for the entire month. After that Im hoping it will become a habit. (I have been working on this already and it&#8217;s starting to sink in)

2) My tree is packed up but not in the attic yet.. so.. put the &#61524;Christmas&#61524; stuff in the attic.

3) Call and get my car fixed.
Update: I stopped by the collison shop today & they will call me when they can get it in.

4) Pay all my monthly bills as they come in instead of waiting and getting late fees.
Update: Got one an hour after I posted this. Paid it today.

5) Paint one wall in my kitchen.--- this one is iffy folks

6) Finish one knit or crochet or sewing project.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

This thread is really working to motivate me. Every time I see it I'm reminded that I have some serious stuff to do.

I lost my bid on my fleece. I have to find another one now.  UPDATE: I've bid on another one. I'm going to get this one. Grrrrr...

I got a lantern to take out to the barn to finish the goats' hooves. I'll be working on that this weekend too 

Today I'm going to finish putting my outdoor Christmas decorations away and do the regular housekeeping (i.e. mopping, bathrooms, dusting, windows) and the laundry. OMGosh. I don't know how I let it get so far behind, but I have almost all the clothes to wash AND the beds need done AND my couch slipcovers are a terrible sight. 

Sigh...

How's everyone else doing? Manygoats, you are just chugging along. I'm really impressed that you haven't seemed to lose any steam  Your place must be looking great!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Here's my list (and I reserve the right to alter it  ) for January:
> 
> 1. Finish December's "to do" list. <run, duck, hide> GOAT HOOVES IN PROGRESS
> 
> ...


There's a little update from me. Since we're now about 30% through the month, I think I need to step up my pace if I expect to finish...


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Priority #1 is to clean out the house & organize the work shop. Thank goodness for the cold weekend. I used the inside time to sort the rest of the metal for the scrap yard. Amazing what one 'collects' over time. The first run before the holidays was over 200 lbs. The back of the Jeep is full this morning so I'm thinking this load is closer to 400 lbs. Made ~$12 so far...this load might bring another ~$15-$20...woo hoo...actually just happy to get the materials back in the recycle stream rather than the dump.

Cleaned up the scrap wood pile too. Great weekend to do it considering the outside temp and the availability of the woodstove. Still more to burn but lots more winter to come so no worries, it will get used.

Cleaned out the bookcase too. A big pile of books went to the 'free' bin at work, others were traded in at the used book store and one pile remains to go to the library for their used book sale.

Still need to sort through a few boxes of old records. Doubt if I'll need receipts from 10 years ago. Priority #2 this year is learning how to let go of the old stuff that serves no purpose other than to keep dust off the floor. 

Feels good to get organized...feels even better not to be tripping over stuff when I'm trying to work on a project.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

kandmcockrell said:


> I'll join in. Maybe it will help me get stuff done.
> 
> Put away Christmas decorations in storage area**done**
> put extra jars in boxes and put in shed**half done**
> ...


Doing good so far. I may even be able to add some things.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Seems every month I do some kind of bonus cleaning that isnât planned on my list & yesterday seemed to be the day. I totally deep cleaned the bathroom. It was such a biggie Im going to edit my list.

I went shopping and bought myself a new bathroom rug & then came home and ended up watching an episode of Hoarders. (That show is cleaning motivation like I never saw before!) The episode was so gross I told myself I couldnât use the new rug till the bathroom was sparkly clean so thatâs what started it.

I musta spent 3-4 hours in there washing every surface there is. I never thought you could spend that long in one small room cleaning but I did. After all the cleaning in that little room I was feeling sick from pine sol overdose so I had to lay down.

Washed the walls, ceiling, floor, cupboard under the sink, & a shelf thing, washed the window, curtains, shower curtain, wastebasket, light fixture, even scrubbed all the grout, the huge mirror no longer is plastered with cling-on stickers. My little bunch of fake flowers are no longer the color of dust & neither is everything else.
Ya know its weird how I didnât really see how dusty everything was until I started cleaning & got my eyes right up to it. 
Now it sparkles & the rug looks great in there.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Sumer said:


> My January list:
> 
> 1) Keep the kitchen countertop clear for the entire month. After that Im hoping it will become a habit. (I have been working on this already and itâs starting to sink in)
> 
> ...


BONUS Cleaning 7) Deep cleaned the bathrooom - *DONE!* :bouncy:


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Great job, everyone! 

Sumer, your bathroom cleaning fit  reminded me of something I wanted to remind everyone else here about:

Last spring when it was time for spring cleaning I found myself horribly overwhelmed and swore that I would never spring clean again. Why do we homesteaders persist in sticking to the notion of SPRING cleaning? I've decided that I'm going to finish my list for this month as quickly as possible and then start my spring cleaning in the winter. Spring is just too busy for homesteaders to do a focused cleaning. We have gardens to put in, baby animals to care for/sell, and that's usually when the annual improvements are made around here.

I'm WINTER cleaning here. If anyone else thinks this is a good idea, you're welcome


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Thats a good idea. Im sorta cooped up in the house anyways because of winter so why not start spring cleaning now? 
I have to go outside now and dig out my car.  I would much more to be digging in the dirt.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

I know toady is the 12th....but I'd like to jump in ....maybe seeing it written and having you friends encourage me, will coax me along.....Feel free to fuss at me if I slack 

1- Clean off kitchen porch
2- WORK ON IRONING PILE 
3- lose 2 pounds (need to lose 40--gotta start somewhere)
4- eat out of the freezers --need to use up some older food
5- work on the sewing pile
6- throw away or donate 2 things a day ( will help wtih decluttering)
7- prune outside bushes, roses, and fruit trees
8- KEEP laundry folded

Wish me luck!!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

It's ridiculous some of the things we put off. 

I realize that most of us are familiar with www.flylady.net but if you're not, then get some coffee and head over to that sight. One of the things flylady suggests is using a timer. Set the timer for 15 minutes and work on one of your tasks. You'll be amazed at how much you can accomplish in just 15 minutes.

Why do I mention this today? Because I have been putting off cleaning the double cupboard under my kitchen sink for at least 2 months. I decided to stop putting it off, got a trash bag, set my timer, and cleaned that cupboard. Do you know how long it took me? Eleven minutes. Eleven stinking minutes?!! Boy, do I feel dumb for putting that off for sooo long. For feeling bad every time I had to dig through yuck to find something in there. 

Just 15 minutes people. Set your timers (you can even use the timer on your oven) and just do it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Time for an update. I haven't made nearly as much progress this month as I did last, so far, so I'm hoping making an update post will get my rear in gear:

1. Empty out the shed, brace it again, and finish it properly this month. This is a priority, as it's been on my list for months now. After it's done, refill it with hay. *Still have about a dozen very wet bales of hay to move out - dd is supposed to do this part, and I'm supposed to be in charge of the rest. Might have to make her go out WITH me to empty it.*

2. Gather all my tax deductible receipts and file my income tax return by the end of the month (sooner, if I get my W-2 early). *About half done with this one - no sign of the W-2 or any of the other paperwork I usually get by mail and need for filing*

3. File ALL the spare paperwork floating around here so I can start fresh this year, and file current paperwork at least weekly. *working on this one continually, but feel like I don't really get anywhere.*

4. Put filled Christmas totes back into storage room and rearrange/inventory that room again. *everything is packed, and I'm working on this one tonight*

5. Buy proper sized files and new handles for wood cutting tools, fix splitting maul and extra ax, sharpen all saw chains, and cut lots more wood for the stove. *ended up buying a new ax, as well as the handles for the ax and maul - maul handle didn't fit, but I did at least get the old, broken head removed. Bought the saw files and have sharp saw chains. I've been cutting quite a bit of firewood, as well as gathering up piles of wood to cut. Wood heat is wonderful.*

6. Do the monthly deep-cleaning on each room of the house - keep up with the day to day stuff while I'm at it. *deepcleaned my bathroom and most of my room, but the rest of my house looks like a bomb went off. Having a goat in the utility room doesn't help, either.*

7. Plan for dd's 18th BD on the 14th - and set up the "house rules" for what is expected of her as a "adult housemate". Continue working with her on homeschooling and learning to drive. Mail the form to the state so her child support keeps coming while she is still a highschooler. *Mailed the form, and we've been talking about expectations. BD is Thursday. *

8. Continue to try to get the extra goats sold and continue nursing my sick "house goat" back to health so she can eventually move back out to the barn (and I can have my utility room back). *sold several goats, still have 7 more I'd like to sell. My house goat is slowly, very slowly, improving, but is going to be in my house for the forseeable future.*

9. Make dd finish cleaning out the barn (2 1/2 stalls to go) - must be done this month! *One stall is totally done, 2 more to go.*

10. Learn to knit, keep working on crocheting. *Working on crocheting, need to try knitting You Tube videos to get me jumpstarted on knitting*.

11. Lose 2.5# this month and exercise more. *Well, there's ONE I've actually accomplished! I've lost more than the 2.5 I had set as a goal, and I'm getting more exercise cutting wood this month.*

So, all these goals are doable, but I've been slacking. I need to take the monthly list and pick out a job a day from it, and focus on that job until it's down. Time to set my timer and get busy.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Worked on my #5 today. Decluttering office. Bwahahaha! I realized that this room needed soooo much more than that today when I went in there. I swept the room today, moved my sewing machine in there, cleaned the windows, and WASHED DOWN THE WALLS. I have young children and there was godknowswhat smeared all over the walls. Wait. That makes it sound like I live in a hovel. My walls are painted a lovely shade of gray in there so I didn't notice all the grime until I got up close.

Now that the walls are clean, tomorrow I should be able to declutter starting with one drawer at a time. This room doesn't look bad until you open a drawer. All the clutter is out of sight, but it still destroys the functionality of the room.

MGM, you're doing great! Sometimes it's enough to make progress on our lists. I have yet to finish a list, but I've made some great progress 

UPDATE: Planning the gardens is done  Worked on it tonight with my dh. WooHoo!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I got # 3 done on my list :banana02:

I got my car back today and the smashed in door looks so good its laughable.

Some lady hit my car back in October while it was parked so her insurance paid for it all - no deductable! It looks hillarelous because the rest of the car is so old compaired to the newly painted door. Its a 17 yo. car and has a bit of rust on the other door but untill this lady hit it - no dings or dents at all. The new moulding they put on is super white compaired to the rest of the car which I think is totally hillearious. I had been working on the rust before it got hit and had sanded & painted it with rustolium rust reformer but didnt get to the bondo just before it got smashed. They put the new paint over my efforts LOL! It looks a lot better and I dont think they really had to do that extra bit but they did. Now I really got to fix the rest of it!
They even cleaned and vacummed it. OMG I got it back cleaner than it was when it went in LOL its cracking me up. It smells like cherry stuff tooo! Geeze for some reason they seemed to skip over the melted remnants of that bag suckers in the back seat tho. LOLOLOL
Actually its way more than I expected and looks so good Im happy as can be.
Nobody here understands why I got it fixed. Its so old, why bother, it aint worth it...........Its cause its mine!!!!
Thanks everyone for spuring me on with the "LIST"...... The "ole Lady mobile" rolls again :banana02:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Sumer, that's great! People sometimes ask me why I'm rehabbing my 1986 1/2 model Nissan Kingcab p/u instead of just selling it for parts, or why I care about keeping my other vehicles on the road (newest car is 10 years old and has 181K miles on it). I should "just buy a new car". Uh, nooo! I despise car payments and the higher insurance rates that go with a newer vehicle. I can pay for new parts, body work, even a new engine and tranny for a lot less than a new car. I know all the funny little glitches and whether or not they are serious - like the fact that you have to unlock the PASSENGER'S side door if you don't want the security alarm to sound off, lol. Better the car that you know than the car that you don't, to paraphrase an old saying.

Well, the month is 2/3 gone, and there is still an awful lot left on my list. I've done quite a bit that I didn't have on the original list, so I think it's time for an update and some revisions:

1. Abby has the shed nearly empty, finally. I am ready to brace it and start work on it as soon as she finishes the rest. We had another windstorm come through Sunday night and it is leaning a little further than it was. I think if I hadn't spent so much time getting it anchored to the ground and to the foundation, I'd have lost the whole thing.

2. Ready to file my taxes as soon as I get my paperwork in the mail - still isn't here.

3. Slow progress on the paperwork front, but I'm beating it back, bit by bit, lol.

4. Okay, I have to admit, the totes are still sitting in my living room.  Really need to set a day to just DO this one.

5. Still having trouble finding the right handle for my splitting maul, but finished putting a new handle on the double bit ax, plus bought 2 single bit axes and a sledge hammer. I've learned to sharpen my saw chains, and cut quite a bit of wood. We had a lot of trees come down in that storm, and my neighbor is going to help me fall the leaners and the ones I've decided MUST go - too close to the house. He's even going to bring along his woodsplitter so we can make quick work of the rest of the wood - that's next year's firewood taken care of. 

6. I've cleaned out the livingroom, diningroom, kitchen nook, most of the kitchen, and part of the den. Except for dd's dishes and counters in the kitchen (she is supposed to be doing the dishes and wiping counters each day, but I struggle with getting her to do it consistently), and the goat in the utility room, the house isn't too shabby. I need to declutter again, though.

7. DD is an official adult! Done.

8. Goat sales are slow - no one seems to want goats in winter. Once the kids start coming this spring, I hope that it will pick up. The "house goat", Maggie, is improving by leaps and bounds - goes out and gets exercise every day, but has lost too much fur to stay out for long. She still moves pretty slowly, but at least she's moving. 

9. Slow progress on this one - she's started the 2nd stall, but it has a long way to go to be finished.

10. I am having trouble learning to knit. I feel like I'm all thumbs! I really like to crochet, though - made another hat to practice my stitches, and a pair of slippers. They are really cozy and warm on a cool morning. I will persevere on the knitting - it's a challenge to me now!

11. Down another 2# since I last posted, plus I've been getting enough exercise that my jiggles are firming up. 

Added:

12. Take loppers out to fenceline and the cul-de-sac area. Trim up all the saplings, Scotch Broom, dead stuff and blackberries and haul off to be made into goat food or firewood. *done*

13. Clean up storm debris in road. *done*

14. Filter rainwater through Berkey and fill all the jugs for drinking water storage. *done*

15. Filter the rest of the rainwater through a milking filter and use for laundry and animal watering. *done to this point, and buckets cleaned, replaced under dripline forthe next rainfall*

16. Catch up on the laundry on dry days (I wash in a wringer washer outside teh back door - not fun in the rain). *pretty much done - still have a batch of dark towels and jeans, but need to wait for the next rainfall to finish them - need more rainwater*

I'm sure there is more, but I'm still a bit hampered with a broken toe that I keep rebreaking when I forget and work too hard, or do something dumb.  I do that a lot!

Red, you're right, it's not always the completion of the list, it's the progress we make on our lists. After all, every little step toward completing the to-do list, is a step we wouldn't have made without having a goal in sight. Great job, everyone. Keep plugging away at those lists!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Thanks Manygoats. LOL just buy a new car! Funny! Yep I like not having payments and not needing high cost insurance. To me this is a new car. Itâs the nicest looking and best running car I have ever had & the only one I got, so I want to keep it as nice as I can. The guy at the collision shop looked at the mileage and then said âbut itâs flipped over already rightâ. He was shocked when I said Nope!
The insurance covered a rental car while mine was in the shop. Brand spanken new little no headroom, canât find the seat belt teeny little plug in thingie of a car. Head lights & dome light stayed on after I turned it off so I had to stand out in the cold to make sure they did go off. & my son 6â2â - 250lbs literally didnât fit in it. Nope give me my big square Ole lady clunker mobile any day! Where all 3 of my nephews fit in the back seat and can kick to their hearts content.

As for my list I have gotten to the painting. One wall and the hallway. It needs another coat tho and that might take another week. 

Im not doing so good on keeping the counter clear.

Today I have to work on putting the Christmas stuff into the attic while my son is still here to help me.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I have been so busy that I haven't had any time to update in here. I've finished trimming another 2 goats' hooves (2 goats, 8 hooves  ) I've been doing general organizing and "spring" cleaning. 

This weekend I'd like to finish the goats (only 2 goats left) and clean their stall. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

P.S. I'm with you guys on the old cars. My van is starting to rust, needs new tires, and needs new tie rods (???). I'm having the work done because I OWN this van. It's mine, no payments. Thankyouverymuch!


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

HoosierArkyTex said:


> I want to join in if I may.
> 1 - Take down and store all Christmas. (It's down, but some of it needs to be stored properly. *DONE*
> 2 - Transfer my sewing stuff from my bedroom to the one my son vacated late October. *Room Cleaned and About Half the sewing items have been moved*
> 3 - Clean and organize the garage. *Cleaned, but not organized yet*.
> ...


 *Took one class and practicing single stitch. Taking another class in February.*


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

WOW we are all getting a lot done this month. Only a few more days to get our lists completed.
Keep up the good work everyone!


----------

